# My Robbie Lawler article on Bloody Elbow



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, I'm writing again for BE, I would post if over here but I need the traction on BE really, sorry.

The Sideways Shuffle of Robbie Lawler from Backroom to Limelight. - Bloody Elbow

Like, tweet, share, Facebook, comment, whatever, it all helps.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Nicely written piece.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, not at all ranty...had to check it was *our *Matt


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers, yeah, trying to be less ranty at the moment. I did a couple of research pieces for some guys recently which made it onto podcasts and radio shows so pretty happy with that. Learning to tone things down is not easy.

Im working on a breakdown of the early series of TUF and was interested in seeing what you guys would be more interested in, a "from TUF1 to Today" piece or "The Ultimate Fighter, then and now" i suspect the latter has been done to death though!


----------

